# Great Day at the Agility Trial!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Great pictures! They look so excited!!! You can tell they love it and that they felt like winners!!!!!!


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Congratulations! They Look Great


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Just go easy on the guys. You don't want them to get hurt!

That is awsome!!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats! That's fabulous! Love your pictures


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations! The look on his face when he is coming through the tunnel says, "I love this!".


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Congratulations! How long have they been involved with agility?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all.

Vern: Of course safety is the top concern. While Quiz looks quite young, he'll be three the end of this year and we've only been competing since August. He didn't weave until he was close to two years old, and didn't jump full height (20") until he was two and I had OFA'd hips and elbows, etc. He gets regular chiropractic sessions for maintenence, takes arnica after every trial and workout and is the most in-shape and athletic dog I know! While freak accidents can happen (anywhere - even at home!) I am very conscious of our work in obedience/agility/field/working trials/dock jumping, etc. and take all the precautions I can to ensure a long, healthy career!

Brandy's Mom: We've been training for agility since hew as about 12 weeks old. We did a ton of work on the flat (no jumps) in the 'early days' learning things like working away from me, turning left and right on cue, etc. We've only done four trials so far but have had lots of fun!

We were back at the trial today. We NQ'd in Jumpers today. I was still pleased b/c it was a tough opening sequence. There was a "dummy jump" (one that's not part of the course, so it's basically just in the way and your dog isn't allowed to jump it) sort of in the way of the transition from one jump to the weave poles, but we nailed that. Problem was, he was going so fast later in the course, I lost him and he took an off course -- an automatic NQ in Jumpers. We still qualified in the Standard ring.

There's four days of agility nearby over New Years! We can't wait!

Thanks to all!

Steph & Quiz


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

To add to what you said about safety, Steph, our instructor encourages us to vary the jump heights so that the muscles stay flexible.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but you guys did GREAT and totally kicked Boo's butt! : Now you just need to get into Excellent and start kicking everybody's butt!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I just now saw this thread to..So Steph and Quiz how are you doing? What's the update from New Years???


----------

